# Letting a ragdoll/siamese cross outside?



## Cosmo Curry (Dec 27, 2012)

Would it be advisable to let my 8 month old ragdoll/siamese cross out now or at anytime given that Ragdolls and Siamese are usually considered to be indoor only cats? Hes a very friendly and gentle cat. Thoughts and experiences welcome.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you live near any busy roads?
Personally I wouldn't but that's because I drive for a living and see a lot of dead cats and other animals.
Also I don't trust people any more
You said he is very friendly so that means he might go up to any body!
8 months is still young and it is winter.
Why not try walking him on an harness around your garden and just on the front area of your house. Then you can consider cat proofing your garden if you have one.
This can be done very easily and doesn't cost too much. There is a sticky on cat chat that will give you lots of tips and ideas.
We have two cats that live with us now and they live in a cat proof garden. They love it.
If you still want to let him free then I would Harness walk him till the late spring and then I would only let him out while you are at home and can keep an eye on him.
I would only let him out in daylight hours.
Hope this helps.
Would love to see a picture of him


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, this is a tricky one as most people say that ragdolls have no road sense and are too trusting, so should be strictly indoor cats. On the other hand the Siamese can be very intelligent and easily get themselves home. 


You'd have to weigh up your living situation and only you can decide what is right. 

I'd love to see a photo, your kitten sounds very interesting


----------



## Cosmo Curry (Dec 27, 2012)

Here he is. Not the best picture but you get the idea


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cosmo Curry said:


> Here he is. Not the best picture but you get the idea


Aww he is lovely

Is he very vocal?


----------



## Cosmo Curry (Dec 27, 2012)

No hes actually very quiet but needs loads of stimulation. Thats why I'm wondering if hes better having access to the outdoors. Im not comfortable with the thought of keeping a cat confined forever, it just doesnt seem fair. 

There is a main rd at the front of the house but theres loads of land with plenty of trees and things out the back. 

Its seldom good to give ground to fearful thoughts in this life but I dont want to do anything from a point of ignorance.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd let him go out if there was plenty of land out of the back, I like to give my cats freedom, always been brought up with the idea that they go out so won't like to keep one indoors unless it was a medical need.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful! I would be terrified of letting him out IMO but thats just me xxx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cosmo Curry said:


> No hes actually very quiet but needs loads of stimulation. Thats why I'm wondering if hes better having access to the outdoors. Im not comfortable with the thought of keeping a cat confined forever, it just doesnt seem fair.
> 
> There is a main rd at the front of the house but theres loads of land with plenty of trees and things out the back.
> 
> Its seldom good to give ground to fearful thoughts in this life but I dont want to do anything from a point of ignorance.


Take him out on a Harness, this way you can see how he reacts to the outside world , and at the same time have some freh air?

Plenty of cats do live long and happy live indoors but as I said, totally your choice


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think with the indoor/outdoor debate you have to weigh up how safe you think your area is for your cat. Is the neighbourhood busy or quiet? is it friendly or not? are there a lot of other cats roaming?

I do let one of mine out via a catflap during the day and will let the other out during the day when she is one. 

The only thing I would add is that if you do let your cat out, try and encourage him to either use a part of your garden for toiletting or keep a litter tray indoors to avoid him using the neighbours gardens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There's no specific breed-related reason why Siamese can't go out - my Orientals and my Siamese love doing so. I can understand that owners of cats with full coats might not enjoy removing the debris they will get in their coats.

But a busy road at the front of the house is too close in my view, whatever the breed (or non-breed) of the cat. If you can manage to make your back garden escape-proof that is ideal - they get the best of both worlds.

Lots of ideas on the FAB website, plus I have some photos of my version on the web:

fencing in the garden
Kitty Colditz « Shunra Oriental & Siamese Cats


----------



## Cosmo Curry (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance folks.


----------

